# International Trade Negotiations



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Many of us who have had the opportunity to interact with @TexaSmoke know that he has a big heart. I recently found out he also has long arms, reaching 1500 miles to give me a tobacco handshake.










Thank you Tyson for sending the "adult novelties". I'm excited to try these; all are new to me and most are on my "want to try" list. Brotherhood knows no boundaries!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Glad the ole Canadian mail goose didn't damage the package too bad when he dropped it off. Enjoy them, Scott....

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicely done @TexaSmoke! Great selection!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Amazing delivery from one great BOTL to another 1500 miles apart! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Daayuum Tyson that's a nice selection coming from your noob collection. Well done. Scott will take care of them for ya, he's a hell of a guy. I would sacrifice that dark AF first while the others rest. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks Matt, I will take that advice and set it aside for this evening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> Daayuum Tyson that's a nice selection coming from your noob collection. Well done. Scott will take care of them for ya, he's a hell of a guy. I would sacrifice that dark AF first while the others rest.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Glad you like my selection....wink wink

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@TexaSmoke keep throwing Hart like that across the border, you're likely to cause an international incident!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

International Mad Bomber strikes again.
He really fooled us all with that vacation line.
He is on the run with a minivan loaded with boxes. Wake up guys, he is burning rubber in a mini van...who does that...
Texas smoke does it. @TexaSmoke
Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Dilly-Dilly!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Great hit Tyson on a deserving brother, nice selection right there brother..


----------

